# Profile Footer



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Apologies if this has been asked probably a million times before but how do you put a footer that stays on your posts? Been searching through settings etc and can't seem to find it?

Thanks


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Settings then edit signature( I think)


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

luther1 said:


> Settings then edit signature( I think)


Don't seem to have an 'edit signature' option?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

have to be a gold member Phil.....welcome! your knowledge is outstanding by the way.


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> have to be a gold member Phil.....welcome! your knowledge is outstanding by the way.


Ah thank you on both counts! Not being an IT idiot which pleases me. Lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

pretty useless in that area myself! :laugh:


----------

